# Thriller/Chiller Sound Effects (Fun World 9309)



## RRguy

Thanks again, Halloweiner.


----------



## SadieMay731

i just wanted to say thanks! i listened to this tape when i was little everyone halloween! i'm so excited that i can have it on my computer now instead of having to find a tape player to listen to it. thanks so much!!!


----------



## Nancy08

For me the best Halloween music is the thriller of michael jackson why it's because it's the biggest album sold ever in this entire planet!. And it accompanies halloween, it has this creepy horror effect. And also I like the video the way they dance and all its a legend.



____________________
inspirational qoutes || motivational qoutes


----------



## movieman95

I loved this tape as a little kid, and still like it a lot now as a matter of fact. I used to listen to it all the time and wore it out. Last Halloween I found this tape at a local dollar tree and bought the tape not sure if it would be the same one but i popped it in the tape player and it was the same! I made a CD of it to make sure it can't get eaten again like my old copy did


----------



## Halloweiner

I have 4 copies of this tape still sealed in the package if anyone is interested in one. $4.00 plus shipping.


----------



## wesofthedead

this is the best halloween tape ever


----------



## SinisterClown

*Recording*

This is Horror Sounds (top picture), _not_ Thriller/Chiller (bottom picture). I have Thriller/Chiller on tape and will record an mp3 shortly, then post a link to it.


----------



## SinisterClown

OK, here is the link to download Thriller/Chiller (zipped) -
(see next post, this forum requires two posts before I can share a link)

Be warned, the screams at the beginning are high pitched.
Some parts are kind of demented, but that makes it unique.


----------



## SinisterClown

OK, here is the download link for Thriller/Chiller -
http://www.mediafire.com/?cjvl1lc536q2des

Enjoy


----------



## Halloweiner

MY share came from the tape that says it is Thriller/Chiller so not my fault. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

Trying to download link but not working


----------



## karateb31

Hi - Does anyone know where I could download the mp3 version of Thriller/Chiller (orange)?


----------



## ScarySounds

I know this is an old thread. But figured that I would share Horror Sounds from my CD that I had many years ago. Here it is in FLAC & MP3. Enjoy.

http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2011/09/horror-sounds.html


----------



## RRguy

Thanks SS. (Can I call you that?) I just saved the page.


----------



## Ghost Ninja

Cool, Thanks!


----------



## ScarySounds

lol yeah you can call me that. I plan to add more stuff in October just fixing a lot of dead links.


----------



## Halloweiner

That is great news SS. There's a lot of stuff I'd like to get. Thanks.


----------



## JackWickerman

Thanks for the great find. I've been looking for this tape forever!


----------



## Halloweiner

Bumping this up for our new guests.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

Halloweiner said:


> Bumping this up for our new guests.


Might as well post this version (from the other section)
This is ALSO called Thriller/Chiller
and I've got another copy (hopefully in better quality) on its way to my house as we speak.

https://soundcloud.com/nostalgiakidd/funworldtm-thriller-chiller-1988


----------



## pookiemonster

awesome! hopefully its the one weve been looking for!


----------



## nostalgiakid125

pookiemonster said:


> awesome! hopefully its the one weve been looking for!


welp...it isn't...in FACT...I think the guy I've bought this from is making his own bootleg cassettes and selling them on ebay. 
The thriller chiller I bought prior seems WAY more legit than the one I recieved. I now own 2 different versions of Thriller/Chiller, 
one being legit (I assume) and the other being a weird extended knock off version slowed down with TONS of reverb...and in semi-poor quality. 

Just...wow.

Then again, I've ordered a possible copy of "Horrible Sounds of Halloween" which I believe is the tape we've been looking for. 
There was no photo, or year listed...HOPEFULLY it's the orange/black cassette version. Then we'll be in business. 

The description seems hopeful though, 
"60 minutes of Horrible Halloween sounds, No playlist, just four 15 minute segments of howls, screams, witches, ghosts, storms, creaks and so on."

seems REAL legit. I should recieve it on Monday. Perhaps there will be much rejoicing (If we're lucky!)


----------



## pookiemonster

if i had the money id chip in and help you sort this out! thank you for all your efforts!!


----------



## nostalgiakid125

pookiemonster said:


> if i had the money id chip in and help you sort this out! thank you for all your efforts!!


lol, I appreciate the thought man, but no need. I've been on this search for 14 years, and if I can finally conclude it, it'll all be worth it!


----------



## Halloweiner

I felt this way about some very rare Halloween records I wanted. I finally, after four years, was able to find the last one on eBay. Good luck in your continued search.


----------



## nostalgiakid125

Halloweiner said:


> I felt this way about some very rare Halloween records I wanted. I finally, after four years, was able to find the last one on eBay. Good luck in your co tinted search.


lol, thanks man. Hopefully around this time tomorrow, I'll have the real thing in my hands...hopefully.


----------



## karateb31

YES..I have been looking for that version! Thank you so much for uploading!


----------



## nostalgiakid125

no problem man! It warms my heart to see other people who've been looking for this cassette find it. Hopefully when the mail service gets my "hopeful" copy of the real thing delivered (I guess I gotta wait another day or two) it'll be in even higher quality, but until then I'm glad you enjoyed it! Happy Haunting!


----------



## pookiemonster

I hope to haunt a house this year for the first time we are gonna get a small house through section 8
Just hopeful they arent picky about decorating


----------



## pookiemonster

Its gonna be awesome once you find it!
I can go back and redo my Howling Halloween with my friend who helped with the first one years ago
And itll be better quality and better scripted lol


----------



## Halloweiner

nostalgiakid125 said:


> welp...it isn't...in FACT...I think the guy I've bought this from is making his own bootleg cassettes and selling them on ebay.
> The thriller chiller I bought prior seems WAY more legit than the one I recieved. I now own 2 different versions of Thriller/Chiller,
> one being legit (I assume) and the other being a weird extended knock off version slowed down with TONS of reverb...and in semi-poor quality.
> 
> Just...wow.
> 
> Then again, I've ordered a possible copy of "Horrible Sounds of Halloween" which I believe is the tape we've been looking for.
> There was no photo, or year listed...HOPEFULLY it's the orange/black cassette version. Then we'll be in business.
> 
> The description seems hopeful though,
> "60 minutes of Horrible Halloween sounds, No playlist, just four 15 minute segments of howls, screams, witches, ghosts, storms, creaks and so on."
> 
> seems REAL legit. I should recieve it on Monday. Perhaps there will be much rejoicing (If we're lucky!)


There's another one of these on eBay right now here:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/35148930612...9&_trkparms=gh1g=I351489306122.N36.S1.R1.TR10


----------



## nostalgiakid125

Halloweiner said:


> There's another one of these on eBay right now here:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/35148930612...9&_trkparms=gh1g=I351489306122.N36.S1.R1.TR10


Lol, yeah I saw that...unfortunately that's the version I ended up getting through the 8-track-shack site. 
It's the newer version with a completely different soundset. 

I just won a copy of thriller/chiller though that claims not to be a bootleg. If it's a legit copy with the legit sounds, who knows? Maybe we'll finally be able to draw this one to a close lol


----------



## Halloweiner

Any update on this one?


----------



## nostalgiakid125

It should be arriving on the 25th. It's actually really weird though. There's a BUNCH of Thriller/Chiller pressings that are entirely different from each other!
For instance, I just got this version last week 








And guess what?...it's ENTIRELY different than BOTH the original orange cassette (Posted above) and the purple version that came out later! (which also had the CD re-release)
In fact, it's waaaaaaaaaaaay different. Some of it sounds like it was done by a couple of teenagers with a microphone and some reverb, and some of the samples are downright disturbing! 

But in regards to the ACTUAL tape, (the one with the chamber of horrors sound effects) 
Two of the versions that I own (which have the same samples) both have slight label art differences. In other words, due to the font thickness, you know which version of the tape you're getting. 

There's this version 








And this version








On the surface they look like the same tape...but they're not. 
The first one is the traditional 30 minute tape which I posted above, and the second is the 45 minute extended bootleg version. 
How do you know? look at the funworld logos. On the top one, the "gear shapes" in the funworld logo as well as the font, are very
well defined, and cleanly printed. The bottom one has thicker text, with a messier copy job. 
I now own both those versions, and the weird one that I described earlier with comletely different sounds, and a slightly lighter orange label. 
In the end, it's all just a really really weird goosechase, that I hope will be broght to an end with this final purchase version.

UPDATE...

whoaaaaah nelly...Guess what just got listed only an hour or so ago?...(and guess who bought it  )










Granted, the tape looks a bit weird, but it looks high quality!


----------



## nostalgiakid125

I should have the "Legit" thriller/chiller in my mailbox today! I'll update you when I get it, and Horrible Sounds of Halloween should be here by wednesday!  if either are the real deal, I'll upload them post haste!


Yet, ANOTHER update.
The "legit" thriller/chiller was indeed legit. Unfortunately however, it was the wrong one. I got sent the orange label version, only issue is it has the purple cassette's audio. So...wrongo again. Should be getting Horrible sounds of Halloween soon though!


Another sad update...
Welp. 
It wasn't the right one. It's the version of Horrible Sounds of Halloween on highbury...*Sigh. Now I have NO idea where the real samples came from.


----------



## ScarySounds

The thing I hate is how a lot of these albums are named differently but contain the same audio from one released from a different place. Is this the same album for Horrible Sounds of Halloween? 

http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2015/10/halloween-compact-disc.html


----------



## nostalgiakid125

ScarySounds said:


> The thing I hate is how a lot of these albums are named differently but contain the same audio from one released from a different place. Is this the same album for Horrible Sounds of Halloween?
> 
> http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2015/10/halloween-compact-disc.html


unfortunately yes. I'm willing to bet a lot that the version I'm looking for is a bootleg of the same name.


----------

